# Dudas basicas de electricidad



## juancarfox (Nov 14, 2008)

como saber cual es el amperaje que hay en los contactos de mi casa? 
(alimentacion de energia de la casa).


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 14, 2008)

Necesitaras una pinza amperimetrica, levantar el cuadro de tu casa y engancharla por ejemplo, al diferencial, se supone y deberia de estar conectado a todos los automaticos de tu casa, la pones en amperios y ya lo sabes... No te asustes no tienes por que gastarte una pasta en una pinza, por unos 50 euros deberias de conseguir una ...


----------



## juancarfox (Nov 14, 2008)

es la unica forma? no puede usarse un multimetro ? o alguna otra cosa


----------



## fernandob (Nov 14, 2008)

hay .. hay .. hay.....

en el enchufe no hay amperaje, asi es como se queman los amperimetros.


ojito con poner el amperimetro en el enchufe, vayan de a poquito, no se metan si no lo aprendieron aun.


----------



## alecmander (Nov 14, 2008)

*hay amperaje o sea corriende cuando hay algo enchufado en algun toma... si no no hay consumo... en un toma solo hay tension si no se le conecta nada, la corriente fluye cuando se cierra el circuito!
*




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hay .. hay .. hay.....
> 
> en el enchufe no hay amperaje, asi es como se queman los amperimetros.
> 
> ...



yo le haria caso a el, primero lean mucha teoria y despues a los bifes.. suerte cualquier duda pregunta nomas!


----------



## DMag00 (Nov 14, 2008)

suponiendo que los contactos a los que te refieres son tomacorrientes; me atrevo a responder que: el amperaje de cada tomacorriente, depende del calibre conductor quie tengan(por ejemplo; si estan cableados con cable calibre 12 AWG, puedes tener hasta 30 amperes de salida y si quieres saber mas acerca del calibre de cables con respecto a la corriente, pues existen tablas que relacionan calibre y corriente).

Y si quieres saber cuante corriente consume un dispositivo cualquiera; pues usa un amperimetro de gancho como te lo habian mencionado.

Y si quieres saber a cuanta corriente esta limitado tu hogar; pues revisa el calibre de la cometida, o bien el de los fusibles o revisar la capacidad del la pastilla termica de tu centro de carga.

Si es que optas por alguno de mis metodos; solo te recomiendo tener muchisimo cuidado con la electricidad(a la electricidad debemos tenerle respeto). Si necesitas más ayuda puedes pedirla.


----------



## DMag00 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mira ya he hallado un link que espero te sirva.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7981343/Calibre-de-Los-Conduct-Ores

Asi sabras cuanta corriente puedes tener de salida con solo ver el calibre del cable. Sin olvidar lo de tu centro de carga que es el limitador general de tu hogar.


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 15, 2008)

Lo mas seguro es una pinza, estan hechas para eso, para que tu levantes un "pelin" los cables y midas con total seguridad para ti... Como aprendi en mi primer trabajo , cada herramienta vale para lo que vale... Naturalemente que con un polimetro lo puedes hacer, pero es mucho mas seguro para  tu integridad la pinza... Pero si usas polimetro , tendrias que "cortar" la fase de alguna manera y poner las puntas del amperimetro , o el polimetro en serie, y por su puesto midiendo amperios alterna...


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 15, 2008)

Mira ayer viernes sin mas en el trabajo me mandaron medir el consumo de una bomba a 400 Voltios, pero de un sistema muy antiguo un clasico estrella triangulo con fusibles... Todo un clasico, tu te imaginas el coñazo que seria para mi parar esa bomba , con lo que pararia toda la climatizacion del edificio , para medir "cable" por "cable" la corriente... Que estamos hablando de mas de 60 A de corriente... Si meto la pata en alguna cosa, ademas del calambrazo que me puede dar que lo mas probable es que acabase en el hospital, me puedo cargar la bomba... Una bomba de  30 CV , vale bastante menos que una pinza... Yo vi una en oferta por Madrid a unos 15 euros... Y para medir en alterna es una gozada... Pero vale para eso...


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 15, 2008)

alecmander dijo:
			
		

> *hay amperaje o sea corriende cuando hay algo enchufado en algun toma... si no no hay consumo... en un toma solo hay tension si no se le conecta nada, la corriente fluye cuando se cierra el circuito!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente explicacion, corta y facil de entender  Y lo mejor seria que estudies bastante(sin animos de ofender) antes de "jugar" con la electricidad y la electronica... mas que nada por el tema de tu seguridad.
Y como lei aca en el foro: "antes de ser brujo hay que conocer la hierbas" o algo asi


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 15, 2008)

funkenderstadt dijo:
			
		

> Naturalemente que con un polimetro lo puedes hacer, pero es mucho mas seguro para  tu integridad la pinza... Pero si usas polimetro , tendrias que "cortar" la fase de alguna manera y poner las puntas del amperimetro , o el polimetro en serie



Estoy de acuerdo con vos

asi se mide con pinza


asi se mide amperio en caso de usar multimetro ó tester, cortando la fase (en SERIE)






lo mas facil, medir voltaje, voltios, voltage (como sea que se escriba) y hasta ohmios es esta: (en PARALELO)





Espero aportar algo

un resumen


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 15, 2008)

bueno, tengo mis estudios de formacion profesional de electronica industrial , ademas de mi carnet de instalador electricista... Se que no te "refieres" a mi... Pero se de muy buena tinta que medir una corriente en serie con un polimetro es demasiado riesgo... Si tengo oportunidad os pondre alguna foto del cuadro donde esta puesto este estrella triangulo con los fusibles, todo un clasico insisto , y super facil "meter" las manos en los portafusibles... Y... 400 voltios que tenemos en España entre fase y fase, lo mas probable es que te mates... Asi que yo no jugaria a medir corrientes con un polimetro... El polimetro para un "enchufe" , te puede servir para medir averias, con ohmios despues de quitar corriente por su puesto, y voltios en alterna... Para medir corrientes, lo mejor es la pinza...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 15, 2008)

Pues en eso tenés mucha razón, los polimetros son para medir "en dado caso" micro amperes ó unidades pequeñas de amperios hasta los 10A - 15A de alli en adelante no sirven. Pinza en lo mejor para la corriente (intensidad, amperio).


----------



## El nombre (Nov 15, 2008)

Uisss! que peligro! 
Nunca habeis oido hablar de un shunt (o una, con esto de la igualdad). Se pude medir una intensidad sin problemas. ¿Y de los transformadores de intensidad?... colocas tu amperímetro sin pega alguna.

El pobre habrá salido espantado.


----------



## joorge (Nov 15, 2008)

Píllate una pinza amperimétrica. La mia costó 15 euros. Marca Noru, no tiene apagado automático pero por lo demás funciona perfectamente. He comparado los valores con otras pinzas más caras y está bien calibrada. 

Lo del polímetro es un poco movida, sobre todo con trifásica. Por 15 euros no te la juegues.

http://www.tecnopata.com/noru-pinza-amperimetricamultimetro-digital-9087633-_p_.html

Saludos.


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 16, 2008)

Si , jeje, yo tengo una igual... Si alguien desea todavia una pinza mejor o puede permitirselo, le recomiendo una benning cm 8 :

http://www.benning.es/BENNING_CM_8.3.18.9.507.html

A mi juicio , esta marca rivaliza con FLUKE perfectamente, y creo que se hace en Alemania... 
Si tengo oportunidad os hare una foto del cuadro de marras... Me sudo todo cuando tuve que cambiarle los dos contactores de arranque de 63 A...


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 16, 2008)

Pero no tenias la posibilidad de desenergizar el tablero?


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 17, 2008)

Si hacia eso , o me imagino que te refieres a pararlo entero, te dire que es un sistema de dos bombas que impulsa el agua desde un sotano 4 a un piso 13 que es donde esta la azotea y hay dos torres de refrigeracion... son de 30 KW cada una lo que hice fue parar una bomba y poner la otra, despues quite los fusibles de la que iba a cambiar dichos mecanismos... Esto tiene la gran pega de que como pares la bomba paras todo, las enfriadoras y las torres, asi funciona, por que es un sistema de refrigeracion por agua...


----------



## joorge (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola funken

La pinza benning tiene muy buena pinta. ¿cuanto te costó la tuya?

Y si, es como dices... hay veces que la energía no se puede cortar. Tremenda putada.

Saludos.


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 17, 2008)

a mi la mia, que ha sido como ha puesto el amigo joorge , es la misma , me costo unos 15 euros... Fue una oferta, te cuento resulta que vi una serie de polimetros baratos que costaban como unos 6 euros... De lo mas simples, pero por seis euros que mas puedes pedir... El caso es que al lado del polimetro estaba esta pinza por doce creo que fueron 12 euros lo que me costo y no lo pense... Las pinzas benning, son made in germany , casi estoy tan seguro de eso como que los ferrari se hacen en italia... Me temo que ya hasta fluke se hace en china, con perdon de los chinos... Hay pinzas benning mas baratas que esta y mas sencillas que por unos 120 euros las tienes ... Pero esto ya es para una batalla como con fluke...
La energia a veces no se puede cortar... Es cierto que como norma basica de seguridad te dicen que se corte... Pero esto es como un pez que se muerde la cola... Imaginate, por que yo me he visto envuelto en algo asi , que estas midiendo un cuadro que controla despachos de algun ricachon, o estas midiendo la corriente de un supermercado , o de algun sitio delicado... Imaginate cortarles la corriente asi sin mas por que tu quieres medir la corriente con un polimetro... A mi casi seguro me costaria el puesto... En este caso concreto en el de las maquinas, es un sistema de refrigeracion con 4 enfriadoras RAMON VIZCAINO , todo un clasicazo y dos torres de refrigeracion en la azotea... que precisa una recirculacion de agua para que ambas maquinas funcionen y como no , las bombas que impulsan agua debe al menos de funcionar una de ellas por que si no, se para todo con  las consecuentes quejas de la gente... Ahora que estamos aqui en invierno casi no se dan cuenta, pero imaginate en verano... 
Mi consejo , es,  si te ves en algo parecido, por su puesto lo primero es que la corriente electrica , hay que tenerle respeto , pero nunca miedo... Cuando metas la mano , asegurate que sabes donde la metes , ese podria ser el consejo numero dos... Otro buen  consejo seria que te hagas con unos buenos guantes , que los hay de hasta 15000 voltios... En teoria unos guantes simples de plastico podrian protegerte un poquito , yo a veces he usado guantes asi y tan "fresco"...
Otro ejemplo clasico para que te de un calambrazo podria ser por ejemplo las tierras... En el sitio donde estoy ahora, algun "cachondo", ha puesto el condensador del coseno de phi , de una pantalla fluorescente en serie... Ahi hay que andar con sumo cuidado, por que como por accidente toque uno de los cables con la chapa de la pantalla, se cortara la luz, como tambien te puede pasar que tu toques el cable de fase con la tierra, que ademas de que se ira la luz, en teoria te pasaran 0,03 A de corriente en tu cuerpo a 220 V...


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 18, 2008)

muchachos si miran en el margen superior izquierdo se daran cuenta que soy un infiltrado.

queres saber el consumo de tu casa ? y si aguantan los cables?y no tenes pinza amperometrica?
1...papel y lapiz
2..a pasear por toda la casa anotando los watts de cada cosa lamparas, heladera cafetera tv micronda si tenes alguna duda de algun consumo pregunta todos los artefactos segun su tipo consumen parecido
3...suma todos tus watts dividido el voltaje de la linea te da amperes
4...seccion del cable 1mm2 por cada 4 amperes
5...calcular llaves termicas es un promedio de los electrodomesticos que mas consuman mas la luces que mas se prenden mas y muy importante motores de agua aires acondicionado


cualquier duda consulte


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 19, 2008)

Depende... Eso no es del todo exacto, 1 mm2 por  cada 4 A , eso dependera de donde este la carga situada con respecto a donde se acometa, me explico si tu imaginate que tienes una casa con una longitud de 100 m 2 , no consumira lo mismo una bombilla a 1 m desde el cuadro, que a 100 m , teniendo en cuenta la conductividad del cobre o del aluminio que es como estan hechos los conductores, y de la caida de tension que ofrezca dicho cable... Aqui en España, la seccion minima permitida es de 2,5 mm2 por cada enchufe , 6 mm2 minimo para la cocina suponiendo que sea electrica, y otros 6 mm 2 para el frigorifico y la lavadora, y otros 6 mm2 si tienes aire acondicionado... Asi que ,  si por ejemplo en esa lampara que te he dicho antes, suponte que fuera de 60 W y esta a 100 m , lo mismo te esta gastando 61, por las perdidas del cobre y de la seccion en realidad... 
Ademas hay otra cosa , no te consumira lo mismo un frigorifico que te compraste ayer, que otro que te comprastes hace 10 años, las cosas se "gastan" ... Pero no me digais que no os podeis gastar 50 euros en una pinza medianita...


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 19, 2008)

como aclare antes es aproximado y soy de argentina aca las normas son diferentes, 6mm2 se usan muy poco en una casa si como decis vos en una cocina electrica pero aca no hay muchas. y si tuviese una casa de 100 m que se compre una pinza aca hay desde 10 dolares


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 19, 2008)

Bueno yo te hablo de que aqui para designar mecanismos en una casa, automaticos y diferenciales, lineas de cables, se hace una prevision de cargas , con caidas de tension y todo... Tambien por su puesto materiales de los cables (boma butilica, libres de halogenos...) ... Todo esto se hace para que por si se incendia, que el responsable no sea el que lo monta... Es posible que por 10 dolares encuentres una pinza de los chinos... Asi son las cosas...


----------



## uc23334 (Nov 20, 2008)

A la salida de mi operacional 741 tengo 5 voltios, si pongo un portenciómetro a la salida de 1Mega puedo ir reduciendo la salida, pero ¿cómo puede esto ser si al poner el amperímetro pone que no circula corriente alguna? 
Se me hace raro porque según V=R·I... si por el potenciómetro no circula I no se como se puede reducir la V


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 20, 2008)

Tienes que conectar el cuerpo , la patita del medio del potenciometro a la salida del 741, uno de los extremos a masa, y el otro es la salida variable... En este  montaje, varia la tension , la corriente apenas se "mueve" , con eso solo variaras la tension...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2008)

electromecanico dijo:
			
		

> 5...calcular llaves termicas es un promedio de los electrodomesticos que mas consuman mas la luces que mas se prenden mas y muy importante motores de agua aires acondicionado
> 
> 
> cualquier duda consulte



PRAAAAA ! (sonido de alarma   )

yo siempre le digo a mis clientes cuando les voy a poner una llave termica que "me importa un huevo" que electrodomesticos tienen , a la hora d eponer una proteccion se pone en funcion de lo que se va a proteger.
la termica es para proteger la instalacion o se alos cables.que seccion de cables tienes ?
pues de ahi se hace un estudio barometrico, diferencial y sincronometrico y se evalua la proteccion adecuada.

imagina un tipo con cables de 6 mm hasta para el velador ....y que solo tiene 2 luces y un TV ..le pondras de 10 amper ?
ouno con cable de 1,5mm en toda la casa pero que instalo de todo ........le pones una de 25 amper ?
no.

yo no miro que tiene en la casa, salvo que este sola y me atienda en baton transparente , ahi si, le digo que hay que revisar todo ...........pero conla suerte que llevo solo me paso eso con una vieja de 1000 años


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 20, 2008)

Claro , eso quizas pasara ahi tio... Pero es que yo tengo un titulo oficial de electricista de españa, avalado por el ministerio... Si me diese de alta, o trabajase por mi cuenta , que podria hacerlo gracias a dicho titulo... si hiciese eso que dices tu , un poco "a boleo" casi por lo que pones, y la vivienda se quemase, ademas de que saldria casi seguro en los periodicos, estaria el paqueton que me meterian por no poner los cables como dice nuestro reglamento de baja tension , ademas que lo mas probable es que acabase en chirona... ¿tan mal me "quieres" que quieres verme en prision por algo evitable? ...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2008)

funkenderstadt dijo:
			
		

> Claro , eso quizas pasara ahi tio... Pero es que yo tengo un titulo oficial de electricista de españa, avalado por el ministerio...  ...



ah.disculpa, no sabia de esos titulos.....me callo entonces.




			
				funkenderstadt dijo:
			
		

> . si hiciese eso que dices tu , un poco "a boleo" casi por lo que pones, ...



te parece que lo que yo puse es asi ?
pense que la llave termomagnetica o PIA como uds. le llaman era para proteccion de la instalacion o sea d elos conductores electricos ., asi de tocar de oido pense que era asi.

corregire en mi agenda esos conceptos te agradezco mucho tu explicacion, de ahora en mas hare como tu dices:

2..a pasear por toda la casa anotando los watts de cada cosa lamparas, heladera cafetera tv micronda si tenes alguna duda de algun consumo pregunta todos los artefactos segun su tipo consumen parecido 
3...suma todos tus watts dividido el voltaje de la linea te da amperes 
4...seccion del cable 1mm2 por cada 4 amperes 
5...calcular llaves termicas es un promedio de los electrodomesticos que mas consuman mas la luces que mas se prenden mas y muy importante motores de agua aires acondicionado 

te agradezco tu explicacion.

 ....  .despues me quejo de los de aca


----------



## funkenderstadt (Nov 21, 2008)

Nada no pasa nada, yo no se como lo haceis alli , pero aqui si es asi... A ver el cuadro  de los mecanismos aqui depende claro esta de los m2 de la vivienda o del local y del grado de electrificacion que preveas... De ahi , la prevision de cargas ... Normalmente aqui ya se prepara como minimo para un grado de electrificacion medio... Que consiste en un ICP , o interruptor de control de potencia, que te lo pone industria segun los KW que necesites o que quieras contratar , 1 general , 1 diferencial que normalmente va despues de este para proteger por derivaciones a todo que segun el reglamento es de 40 A y de 0,03 A de sensibilidad,a la salida de estos dos va  uno de 10 A para alumbrado , uno de 15 A para enchufes de usos varios como la tele el ordenador o lo que quieras , uno de 20 A para la lavadora , el calentador y la nevera y uno de 25 A para la cocina electrica... Normalmente en el cuadro desde la salida de del ICP y el diferencial , lo suyo es que pongas cables de 10 mm2 de seccion , de  mecanismo a mecanismo ... A la salida del automatico de 10 A , van cables como minimo de 1,5 mm2 , para el alumbrado con tubo forrado de 13 mm , a los enchufes varios, 2,5 mm2 a la salida del automatico de 15 A  sobre tubo de 13 mm , al automatico de 20 A la lavadora y el calentador , minimo un cable de 4 mm2 sobre tubo de 16 mm , y el de la cocina electrica , de 25 A , lo suyo es el cable de 6 mm2 sobre tubo de 23 mm ... 
Eso es lo que dice aqui industria en un cuadro de electrificacion medio , para una vivienda media, que debes preveer , segun la potencia a contratar... Que lo normal son 5,5 KW ... Los cables y la instalacion debe de estar preparada para eso... Asi lo hacemos aqui...


----------



## michon (Dic 5, 2008)

alguien me podria poner un grafico como se instala una llave diferencial grtacias de antemano


----------



## funkenderstadt (Dic 8, 2008)

Se instala delante del ICP y el general, es facil , tanto si es monofasico como trifasico, suele venir una "N" de neutro, ahi va el cable de color azul, si tienes el diferencial en la mano , 






 , si te fijas en este esquema, como ves esta el automatico general delante, luego el diferencial, el cable azul o neutro va en el borne que esta mas pegado al boton y luego las fases o la fase , se conecta la entrada por la parte de arriba y la salida por la parte de abajo... los cables de fase son negro gris o marron ... Lo suyo es que juegues con los colores , pero el neutro siempre es azul y la tierra es verde y amarillo... 
Es facil, insisto...


----------



## michon (Dic 8, 2008)

no se entiende nada de nada


----------



## funkenderstadt (Dic 8, 2008)

Si la llave o mecanismo diferencial , es donde te pone el grafico  diferencial , pones dos hilos uno neutro y otro fase en la entrada, el neutro es azul que va a la izquierda donde tiene el botoncito y el otro es la fase que va al lado en el segundo tornillo y debajo es la salida del diferencial, lo que tu proteges contra derivaciones, eso va a otros automaticos del cuadro, con los mismos cables...


----------



## funkenderstadt (Dic 8, 2008)

A ver si te enteras asi :






Esta el contador que esta arriba, el icp que esta debajo y el mecanismo que esta a la izquierda es el diferencial, el que tiene la palanquita inclinada...
Lo unico que tienes que tener cuidado es donde pones el neutro y la fase, el neutro es el cable azul y la fase el cable negro , en este caso...
Para colocarlos normalmente cualquier diferencial te suele venir con una N que te indica donde tienes que engancharlo...


----------



## electromecanico (May 9, 2009)

el diyuntor  lo conectas igual que si interpongas una termica general en tu casa  osea vienes los dos cables pasan por tu disyuntor y se conecta a todas tus termicas de la casa del lado superior


----------



## unleased! (May 9, 2009)

funkenderstadt dijo:
			
		

> 1 general , 1 diferencial que normalmente va despues de este para proteger por derivaciones a todo que segun el reglamento es de 40 A y de 0,03 A de sensibilidad


 El diferencial no tiene que ser forzosamente de 40A. Si tienes general de 25A puedes poner un diferencial de 25A. Lo único que especifica el reglamento es que debe ser siempre de 30mA excepto en alumbrado exterior que debe tener 300mA con una tierra máxima de 30Ω o de 500mA a 1A si la tierra es de 5 o 1Ω respectivamente.


			
				funkenderstadt dijo:
			
		

> A la salida del automatico de 10 A , van cables como minimo de 1,5 mm2 , para el alumbrado con tubo forrado de 13 mm , a los enchufes varios, 2,5 mm2 a la salida del automatico de 15 A  sobre tubo de 13 mm , al automatico de 20 A la lavadora y el calentador , minimo un cable de 4 mm2 sobre tubo de 16 mm , y el de la cocina electrica , de 25 A , lo suyo es el cable de 6 mm2 sobre tubo de 23 mm ...
> Eso es lo que dice aqui industria en un cuadro de electrificacion medio , para una vivienda media, que debes preveer , segun la potencia a contratar... Que lo normal son 5,5 KW ... Los cables y la instalacion debe de estar preparada para eso... Asi lo hacemos aqui...


 Eso era en el antiguo reglamento. En el actual ya no se permiten usar tubos de ese diámetro. Te adjunto la tabla con las caracteristicas de los circuitos de una vivienda. También, ahora, en vivienda solo existe la electrificación básica (hasta 32A) y la elevada (a partir de 40A).
Saludos.


----------

